# San Lucar De Barrameda



## Pauljenny (Dec 19, 2016)

I heard that the aire was being dug up...
Has anybody got news of what's going on.

We'd like to be there next month.


----------



## alcam (Dec 19, 2016)

Pauljenny said:


> I heard that the aire was being dug up...
> Has anybody got news of what's going on.
> 
> We'd like to be there next month.



Was there in November and got moved off the aire . I go to Sanlucar at least twice a year and , even at feria time , never had a problem finding a place . January will be easy-peasy . Would be interested to hear how you get on


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 19, 2016)

Cheers. I'll keep you posted.
I'm surprised that nobody has anything more recent to report.


----------



## alcam (Dec 19, 2016)

Pauljenny said:


> Cheers. I'll keep you posted.
> I'm surprised that nobody has anything more recent to report.



Yea when I was there most vans parked in layby where the 'facilities' are . I parked along the road by the sea in front of a building site . After a couple of days I got moved by police . Plenty of other spots in that part of town without stopping in front of anyones house . Hopefully there is not a campaign to get rid of motorhomes . I did ask at tourist office and they said to park on street not on the 'aire' . They couldn't tell me why . 
As I said I'd be interested to hear how you get on . Pretty sure it will be ok


----------



## Clunegapyears (Dec 20, 2016)

*There 2 weeks ago*

Hi
We stayed there two/three weeks ago for two nights. Yes, no staying on the square central what was a parking bit.  But there is limited motorhome parking by the services on the road.  There is even a sign reserving it for motorhomes.  We were lucky and arrived late morning so got the last 'official' space.  Other motorhomes parked along side other parts of the road.  one night we were over 15 in total.  No signs of anyone being moved on.  The Wild POI coordinates, I seem to remember, take you to the other side of the big empty square.  
Really great town ... Manzanilla and other sherry tasting plus a superb market.  
K


----------



## rockape (Dec 20, 2016)

It's a shame as it is a great location.


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 20, 2016)

.





Clunegapyears said:


> Hi
> We stayed there two/three weeks ago for two nights. Yes, no staying on the square central what was a parking bit.  But there is limited motorhome parking by the services on the road.  There is even a sign reserving it for motorhomes.  We were lucky and arrived late morning so got the last 'official' space.  Other motorhomes parked along side other parts of the road.  one night we were over 15 in total.  No signs of anyone being moved on.  The Wild POI coordinates, I seem to remember, take you to the other side of the big empty square.
> Really great town ... Manzanilla and other sherry tasting plus a superb market.
> K



That's not too bad news.
Totally agree about the market and sherry. We load  the van with Fino, before returning home.


----------



## alcam (Dec 21, 2016)

Pauljenny said:


> .
> 
> That's not too bad news.
> Totally agree about the market and sherry. We load  the van with Fino, before returning home.



Gitana do a tour , one in English . I was lucky enough to get a freebie on 'Del dia de Manzanilla' . Ended up drinking with the owners[?] after the tour . Great conversation , they did not have a word of english and my Spanish is dreadful ! We just tasted all their products , bit blurry after that


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 21, 2016)

alcam said:


> Gitana do a tour , one in English . I was lucky enough to get a freebie on 'Del dia de Manzanilla' . Ended up drinking with the owners[?] after the tour . Great conversation , they did not have a word of english and my Spanish is dreadful ! We just tasted all their products , bit blurry after that



Good,innit? 
I love free booze, can't get enough.
We did the Solera Bodega Museum,on the hilltop, by the castle.
Tasted our way through the range,finishing with the Pedro Ximinez at 35€ a bottle . 
Made us hungry,so fell into the posh looking restaurant at the castle

Had a fantastic menu del dia... 9€ a head .. Surprisingly good.


----------



## alcam (Dec 22, 2016)

Pauljenny said:


> Good,innit?
> I love free booze, can't get enough.
> We did the Solera Bodega Museum,on the hilltop, by the castle.
> Tasted our way through the range,finishing with the Pedro Ximinez at 35€ a bottle .
> ...



Must admit I virtually never have a 'sit down' meal in Sanlucar [or Spain for that matter] too busy grazing !
Good to hear you are not getting any hassle parking-wise . Is there any work being done on the aire ? Always a puzzle why this prime location wasn't developed years ago


----------



## alcam (Dec 22, 2016)

Pauljenny said:


> Good,innit?
> I love free booze, can't get enough.
> We did the Solera Bodega Museum,on the hilltop, by the castle.
> Tasted our way through the range,finishing with the Pedro Ximinez at 35€ a bottle .
> ...



Must admit I virtually never have a 'sit down' meal in Sanlucar [or Spain for that matter , depending on region] too busy grazing !
Good to hear you are not getting any hassle parking-wise . Is there any work being done on the aire ? Always a puzzle why this prime location wasn't developed years ago


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 22, 2016)

We're not there yet, but could well go in a month or so.

We have to go over the border to keep us legal with the local rozzers.

We had a wonderful month last. Year, 5 days at San Lucar, and would like to stay longer,if possible.
This is subject to any visitors arriving. Sometimes they grab  cheap flights and expect us to be here to welcome them in. 
We rarely argue.


----------

